# Nitro commando 05



## tru111 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi, I would like to find out what flex and how good the nitro commando 2005 bindings are. I bought them ages ago as a beginner when i knew nothing about snowboarding, but now I am thinking whether I should upgrade and i cannot ind the spec for them. I ride freeride, so I am interested in something more freeride orientated. Thanks.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

They were entry level bindings at the time. They really weren't designed to be responsive freeride bindings. You could use them for freeride, but they are probably more suited for the park.


----------

